# High Blood Pressure any problem ?



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
I was wondering if anyone recently got a grant who was having high blood pressure.
I am on medications and usually my BP is under 140/90
Can that hinder my VISA grant. I am wondering if this condition can result in my VISA being rejected on medical grounds.
I don't have other problems related to high BP like diabetes but on medication since some time.
Just wanted to check with someone whose visa was granted recently who is also suffering from similar BP problems.


----------



## HarishNair2015 (Feb 23, 2015)

Are you done with your medicals? Anything above 140 is treated as High BP and will be subject to other tests to make sure its not related to heart disease or diabetes or kidney problems. If none of that exists, it should not create any problem. However, you will need to undergo tests to prove these and final confirmation will be taken by CO. 



sukesh123 said:


> hi,
> I was wondering if anyone recently got a grant who was having high blood pressure.
> I am on medications and usually my BP is under 140/90
> Can that hinder my VISA grant. I am wondering if this condition can result in my VISA being rejected on medical grounds.
> ...


----------



## BngToPerth (Apr 6, 2015)

sukesh123 said:


> hi,
> I was wondering if anyone recently got a grant who was having high blood pressure.
> I am on medications and usually my BP is under 140/90
> Can that hinder my VISA grant. I am wondering if this condition can result in my VISA being rejected on medical grounds.
> ...


That's high range. One of my friend was having similar BP level and was referred to CW doc for few more test and there was delay of two months . Rest he got the visa.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

No I am not done with my medicals yet. 
If I go ahead with checkup before lodging the VISA is it possible I can know the outcome of the medical checkup or it is not revealed to us.
I am thinking of going ahead with the Medicals before receiving the invite as I think that may save me some time. Any suggestions.



HarishNair2015 said:


> Are you done with your medicals? Anything above 140 is treated as High BP and will be subject to other tests to make sure its not related to heart disease or diabetes or kidney problems. If none of that exists, it should not create any problem. However, you will need to undergo tests to prove these and final confirmation will be taken by CO.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I take medication for high BP and was granted a visa. It was a bit elevated on the date of the medical (not unusual for many people due to feeling stressed getting their medical) so they took it a couple of times. Was able to get through with a reasonable reading though and no further testing was needed.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Maggie that's very motivating. I am worried that due to the elevated BP they may refer some other tests which may delay my application.
Has anyone ever been rejected a VISA on grounds of high BP




Maggie-May24 said:


> I take medication for high BP and was granted a visa. It was a bit elevated on the date of the medical (not unusual for many people due to feeling stressed getting their medical) so they took it a couple of times. Was able to get through with a reasonable reading though and no further testing was needed.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I take medication for high BP and was granted a visa. It was a bit elevated on the date of the medical (not unusual for many people due to feeling stressed getting their medical) so they took it a couple of times. Was able to get through with a reasonable reading though and no further testing was needed.




Hello Maggie could you please advice on the range of the elevation of your BP. I seem to be having the syndrome 'white coat' anytime I checked at the hospital it's usually elevated. I did my medicals today and same thing happened elevated Hpb. At home on the morning it was 129/80. But at the test it was 150/88. When I got back home it was 126/76. I went to a local hospital afterwards and it was 140/90. The local doctor familiar with my history reiterate 'white coat' syndrome : I'm at the point of lodging my visa application and confused right now . 
Please advice . Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Hello Maggie could you please advice on the range of the elevation of your BP. I seem to be having the syndrome 'white coat' anytime I checked at the hospital it's usually elevated. I did my medicals today and same thing happened elevated Hpb. At home on the morning it was 129/80. But at the test it was 150/88. When I got back home it was 126/76. I went to a local hospital afterwards and it was 140/90. The local doctor familiar with my history reiterate 'white coat' syndrome : I'm at the point of lodging my visa application and confused right now .
> Please advice . Thanks


I don't recall the exact reading, only that they took it a couple of times and it was slightly elevated. I wouldn't worry too much about it, the panel doctors will be very familiar with white coat syndrome.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Ok thanks .


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I don't recall the exact reading, only that they took it a couple of times and it was slightly elevated. I wouldn't worry too much about it, the panel doctors will be very familiar with white coat syndrome.




Medicals cleared . Thanks


----------

